# RCA "Y" Adapter



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Silly question, but I recently added a Y adapter to the RCA line into my subwoofer except their are no indications on which one of the female outs are right or left. 

Anyone know if it really matters which side goes into the sub?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Wouldn't matter if it was just feeding a left and right input of a sub......

brucek


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

brucek said:


> Wouldn't matter if it was just feeding a left and right input of a sub......
> 
> brucek


Wouldn't matter if they are both transmitting the same signal. 

Kal


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, 
That settles that one. It's a Velodyne and the manual states that if one wants to receive more LFE signals, then the use of a Y adapter is suggested, except I didn't notice that much of a difference. 
Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eaglerider94 said:


> It's a Velodyne and the manual states that if one wants to receive more LFE signals, then the use of a Y adapter is suggested, except I didn't notice that much of a difference. Anyone have the same experience?


I used an RCA cable on my VRP1000....using the "Y" will give you between 3db-6db more signal output; but you need an SPL meter to measure (or better, use REW); sometimes is hard to notice anything by ear :yes:


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks David,
Yes that will be my next learning experience, applying REW or one of those other programs. I've read some of the threads but have gotten a bit confused. Although I just gave it a once over read. The more I apply the more I'll understand I'm sure. 
I guess the first thing I need is one of those radio shack analog meters then borrow an Apple laptop and load one of the software's mentioned in the forum.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eaglerider94 said:


> Yes that will be my next learning experience, applying REW or one of those other programs. I've read some of the threads but have gotten a bit confused. Although I just gave it a once over read. The more I apply the more I'll understand I'm sure.
> I guess the first thing I need is one of those radio shack analog meters then borrow an Apple laptop and load one of the software's mentioned in the forum.


I know what you mean...I waited almost six months to finally decide to start using the program, is confusing at first but after a couple of measurements you feel like an expert.

Is a good idea to have the SPL meter on hand, I always use it to fine tune after the auto-calibration (there's always a 1-3db difference between speakers) :yes:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> then borrow an Apple laptop


Be sure the laptop has a line-in (not mic-in) facility or you'll require an external USB soundcard.

brucek


----------

